
Ask HN: State of the Art for Stereo 2D to 3D? - ttoinou
Hi,<p>I was wondering what are the best algorithms for recreating a 3D scene video from multiple 2D shooting ?<p>Recording devices could include stereo cameras (left &#x2F; right = 2 streams) or multiple gopros strapped together (2 &#x2F; 6 streams)<p>I am more interested into the ability to separate objects and put the RGB+Alpha extracted objects in a 3D scene (rather than having a huge 3D cloud points)<p>Thanks !
======
PaulHoule
You want polys instead of points?

